# Leopard Gecko eggs brown and sunken in, are they fertile?



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

I have 2 leopard gecko eggs that are 50 days old and started to dent last week now its looking really bad but don't smell and are still glowing pink. Is this normal and what are the chances that the eggs are still fertile?


----------



## franks200 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sounds like they have been at the wrong temperature or have been cold at some point you can test for fertility with the candle light method which you just put a torch on underneath the egg , id seqrch pictures of fertile eggs and compare but they could be damaged from the heat changes im not positive id seardh it and get as much information as you can on egg incubation hope there ok


----------



## geckolandhere (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi thanks, I know that this is last years post. I now have 8 eggs from 2 geckos, they seem to be taking a long time to hatch. I know they are fertile, I candled them and see movement and lots of pink. The temps fluctuate alot sometimes. Fingers crossed this won't have any effect


----------

